# Woburn - CANCELLED



## full_throttle (Mar 25, 2013)

It is with regret I have to inform you that due to the incliment wether the couse will not be open until possibly next week.

I have been offered a rescheduled date at no extra cost, despite being at a premium time of year.

I have asked for a few days to make a decision so everybody can have a say.


Wednesday Sept 25th playing the Dukes and Duchess courses
Friday 27th playing the Dukes and Duchess courses

due to a shotgun start already booked the Marquiss is unavailable

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Wednesday 2nd Oct playing the Marquiss and Duchess courses
Friday 4th Oct playing the Marquiss and Dukes courses


In both instances we will be offered the same deal, with the exception being the dinner may be substituted dependant on other factors.

I propose I accept one of the new dates, and anybody that cannot arrange to make it can have a refund when a replacement takes over or on the day (whichver is sooner). This would save me having to reimburse everybody only to collect again nearer the date.

please post your opinions below, 

I will not be offended regardless of what you post.

I'm absolutely gutted bacause I so wanted to beat some of you guys


----------



## socky (Mar 25, 2013)

FT... thanks for all the efforts. I'm gutted, was soooo looking forward to it. Still I'd rather put it off until much better weather and enjoy it properly.

My vote would be for "Friday 27th playing the Dukes and Duchess courses" 

Just means I'll have to beat you all off 12 rather than 17 handicap 

Cheers


----------



## Val (Mar 25, 2013)

Rob, I too am gutted at this and feel for you after your organisation but mother nature has a strange way of kicking us when we least expect it.

I was all for rescheduling however on the dates you propose I will be golfing in a warmer climate (Florida) so couldn't make it and would request a refund. 

Without trying to sound blunt, I would expect a refund from Woburn right away and not have to wait untill my place is filled, like Woburn I am not to blame for the weather either.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks again Rob for all your efforts.

I am happy to reschedule as things stand at the moment and also for you to sort out whatevers best

Cheers!


----------



## rob2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for all of your hard work mate. Gutting when you have put so much effort into it.

Regarding the options, I would happily reschedule to any of the days which include the Duchess as that is the one that I have yet to play.

Thanks again, I think Smiffy owes you a beer for taking this drama off of his hands 

Rob2.


----------



## MKDave (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd plump for Friday 27th playing the Dukes and Duchess courses


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 25, 2013)

Unlucky guys - but hopefully the new date will be better weather - hard to imagine that it could be as bad. 

I wasn't signed up for this but may do for the new one if there is space when it is all worked out - but being claustrophobic and afraid of tight spaces, I would not want to see the Duchess again - the tightest course in the world!


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll be following this as all of the advanced proposed dates are free for me. I would like any date with the Marquess in it but obviously all the previous entrants have the vote first but I''l be available as it stands.


----------



## scratch (Mar 25, 2013)

This is a real shame for all you guys, fingers crossed you get a suitable replacement date arranged. 

Could be interesting later in the year with all the handicap challenges going on


----------



## rickg (Mar 25, 2013)

Fri Oct 4th gets my vote.


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 25, 2013)

It's a huge shame, especially in light of all your efforts Rob. I'm happy to go with the flow, although October 4th might be a prob for me. Disappointing to have to wait so long also after waiting all winter to play.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 25, 2013)

One of the October dates for me please. 

Wednesday 2nd Oct playing the Marquiss and Duchess courses
Friday 4th Oct playing the Marquiss and Dukes courses

Thanks for sorting it all out again! It must be becoming a nightmare! 

I am really gutted. It's 'lovely' down here in Ashford, Kent today!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2013)

If anyone drops out can I be put on the reserve list please


----------



## Warbur (Mar 25, 2013)

Gutted like everyone else and a big thankyou for your efforts with this.

I can do either Wed 25th Sept or Fri 4th Oct (though the 25th, Dukes & Duchess, would be my preference).


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 25, 2013)

Either Friday for me so that the w/e can start early but am available for any of the days.

FT I requested decent weather as part of the deal about two weeks ago, really poor planning on your part, surely you could have forseen the coldest late March EVER, I just hope that you make a better fist of it in the Autumn. (LOL)


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 25, 2013)

What are the better course to play out of the three?


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 25, 2013)

I would prefer to have both days in the same week, it's difficult for me to get single days of work. 

Anybody showing an interest has a very good chance of being involved next time.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks FT youve done a grand job just a shame the weather has spoilt this but will give us all something to look forward in the Autumn, i am up for any of the dates although would prefer the September ones as pencilled in for Hollinwell on 4th Oct,


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll take whatever date is decided on.

Stunning effort FT...


----------



## rdiblasi75 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks FT for all your effort.  The September dates better suit me. I might be able to manage the 4th October but defintetly couldnt do October 2nd.


----------



## paddyc (Mar 25, 2013)

A real shame as I had been preparing mentally and physically as we'll as finely tuning my swing for this for the best part of four days!!

Thanks Rob for all your work and managing to sort out some alternative days.

My preference would be the 4 Oct, but would go with the flow just as long we get something organised that the majority are happy with.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 25, 2013)

Gutted - was really looking forward to it. Thanks to FT though for all his hard work arranging the day; just a shame that hard work isn't going to be rewarded this week.

Blundell (my guest but now a fully signed-up member of the Forum!) and I would prefer Friday 27 September. We're now going to play our own course instead which is miraculously snow free!


----------



## Sybez (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi FT,

Thanks for all your efforts and info regarding this event, gutted it hasn't happened but hey... this is England!

Unfortunately I would like to withdraw, so would request a refund when possible.

I hope you manage to rearrange the day.

Thanks


----------



## RichardC (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for all your efforts Rob :thup:

My preference would be either September date as October is already looking choka. If the concensus is October, I will have to see if I can fit it in.


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd add a poll if you can Rob, might make things simpler at a glance at first.


----------



## elliottlale (Mar 25, 2013)

My vote is for 4th October!!!


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2013)

Rob

thanks for your hard workj on this, wasnt meant to be   I shall throw all the cards in the bin lol, teach me to do them so far in advance 

as for rearranged date Im pretty flexible I think, small preference for Oct 4th but will go with the flow


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy to go with any of the dates at this point, earlier I can get the date in the diary, the better. Well done FT!


----------



## Leftie (Mar 25, 2013)

Good to see all the positive attitudes re the cancellation although I do suspect that maybe just 1 or 2 of you might be secretly pleased that it has been cancelled (can't imagine why though). 

Fair do's to Woburn though to confirm it so early and to allow a rescheduling/refund.


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2013)

Leftie said:



			Good to see all the positive attitudes re the cancellation although I do suspect that maybe just 1 or 2 of you might be secretly pleased that it has been cancelled (can't imagine why though). 

Fair do's to Woburn though to confirm it so early and to allow a rescheduling/refund.
		
Click to expand...

Im honest enough to admit Im pleased its been cancelled, been under the weather and wasnt looking forward to 36 holes in the freezing cold on wet or frozen ground and hopefully we will get the courses in all there glory later in the year. Doesnt detract from the gratitude to Rob for all the work hes put in and I feel for him thats hes got a load more to do now (any help he needs I will happily offer though!)


----------



## Val (Mar 25, 2013)

If im honest im gutted it's cancelled, my Easter weekend was all planned around it, Im glad there is another game organised or I could have a very long boring Thursday waiting on my Mrs flying to Luton on Friday. Luckily my cousin lives in Huntingdon so no hotel bill.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2013)

fundy said:



			Im honest enough to admit Im pleased its been cancelled, been under the weather and wasnt looking forward to 36 holes in the freezing cold on wet or frozen ground and hopefully we will get the courses in all there glory later in the year. Doesnt detract from the gratitude to Rob for all the work hes put in and I feel for him thats hes got a load more to do now (any help he needs I will happily offer though!)
		
Click to expand...



To be fair Fundy, I played 18 yesterday and I was as cold as I have ever been on a golf course and I had 4 layers on. I think that 36 holes would have been out of the question


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2013)

chrisd said:



			To be fair Fundy, I played 18 yesterday and I was as cold as I have ever been on a golf course and I had 4 layers on. I think that 36 holes would have been out of the question
		
Click to expand...

I think a few wouldn't have finished it, we struggled at times at Tadmarton Heath on a seriously cold day. Look at the positives now of a new date/s with the course at its best towards the end of the summer season not at the end or during a winter period.


----------



## wookie (Mar 25, 2013)

4 October sounds good to me.  Waiting to hear from my guest as to what his preference would be but think we'd both be available for any date.

As above I'm gutted but at least we should get to play the course in good nick and think ourselves lucky Woburn have given us a fair amount of notice on the cancellation.

If anyone else fancies it I think we're going to try and play either Liphook or Hayling (both open today) on Thursday assuming the weather doesnt worsen.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 25, 2013)

I can do either of the Wednesdays, Fridays are always going to be difficult for me because of the after school stuff, wife in London Fridays' and scouts in the evening

Well done Rob, good effort in getting a reschedule at the same price, and respect to Woburn too


----------



## ForeRighty (Mar 25, 2013)

Would like to go on a reserved list please along with my father any of those dates work for me.

Thanks


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry we can't play but snow is a no go for golf. I can't play on any days.as I am covering someoneelses holidays. I would like a refund please.


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 25, 2013)

Great shame, but keen on any of the later dates at the moment.
I will play Woburn one day!


----------



## LIG (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm in for a second attempt but can anyone give guidance on which courses are the best combination. Who said the Duchess was tight? 

Oh nevermind... in order of preference -  25th, 2nd, 27th, 4th.:thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 25, 2013)

I found the dukes tough tbh and the Marquess spot on for me off 28 at the time (had a few 3 & 4 pointers  ), the duchess is tighter still apparently so deffo one for the lower guys imho


----------



## Hooper (Mar 25, 2013)

Either Wednesday for me. Thanks FT for all your hard work.


----------



## Wildrover (Mar 25, 2013)

That's a very busy time for me so I'm afraid I'm out.

I appreciate all the work you must have done FT having organised a golf day myself a few years ago, however I would expect to receive a refund at the earliest oppurtunity from Woburn, although I agree they have been fair in offering the new dates.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 25, 2013)

I have had a few texts and have a few others interested, so dispite a few unable to make the new dates I'm sure there will be enough interest and space for a great day.

Thanks for your kind words


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 25, 2013)

Could you consider me for a reserve slot please if it ends up being in October?  Thanks.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 25, 2013)

Gutted that this is off. I cannot commit to either of the proposed dates due to some big changes at work o I am afraid I am out. You have my details from the Notts game for the refund. Real shame as I liked the whole setup there.


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 25, 2013)

A real shame after all the hard work by Rob and anticipation of looking forward to playing 2 great courses in a day. Have to admit that with the weather I wasn't so much looking forward to the alarm going off at 4:00 a.m.

Very much doubt I will be able to make the proposed new dates  I am already commited to a week away golfing at the end of September.


----------



## myoung19 (Mar 25, 2013)

Can potentially do any of the dates suggested in September or October - Fridays would be better to start the weekend on a high but will go with the majority.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 25, 2013)

Comfortable with both.. just pick a date... I will try and get into this one..


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 26, 2013)

Really, really sorry to hear that this has been cancelled FT. I know that you threw everything into organising it, and it's a right bummer that it's had to be postponed.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 26, 2013)

If the day picked is one of the September options then I may be able to fill a spot, should one arise. Would be grateful if you could put me on the reserve list FT. I'll double check my diary when I get back to Blighty. Cheers mate.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2013)

Such a shame and pain in the butt although sounds like Woburn are being very fair.

We decided not to go for this as sandwiched between The Belfry and St Andrews but would be interested in any of the September dates if you're running a reserve list.

Good luck...


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 26, 2013)

Unlucky guys, a shame that the weather scuppered your plans.  Fortunate  for me since I had to pull out so I could go on a stag do.  I would be interested in going on a reserve list for any of the dates.  At least I have a still have a few days of inebriation to attend to.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2013)

September dates better for me especially with the H4H date. Do we know when the clocks change?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 26, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			September dates better for me especially with the H4H date. Do we know when the clocks change?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think daylight is problem at beginning of October clicks don't change until
 27th, sunset time on 4th October 18.27


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 26, 2013)

a little update.

firstly thankyou everybody for your kind words, no-one can be as disappointed as I am that this has had to be cancelled, this was my first effort at arranging a golf day via the forum and until this week evrything had gone without any problems.


I am going to contact woburn after the easter break and confirm the date for rescheduling, at present the concensus is in favour of September and with H4H being announced I think it could be the better option.

Next week I will close this thread and start a new one with those that have paid given first refusal on dates followed by forum members who have since shown an interest, I have had 4 requests from some friends I play golf with so I'm sure we will fill any vancancies and have a great two days.


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			I am going to contact woburn after the easter break and confirm the date for rescheduling, at present the concensus is in favour of September and with H4H being announced I think it could be the better option.

Sorry I couldn't give you more notice Rob, but I only sorted a deal out yesterday. West Hill only had one Monday in October available. Hopefully September will prove popular for Woburn
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Mar 27, 2013)

With Woburn sadly cancelled MashleyR7 and I played in the monthly Stableford with him scoring a pretty good 38 points. It turned out a pretty good day with some sunshine. I then walked round 9 holes with a mate who is recovering from major surgery, he can walk but not play yet. So Woburn it was not but it was a nice day away from the office but I do know I need to get fitter if I am going to do 36 holes later in the year at Woburn!


----------



## Bratty (Mar 27, 2013)

To answer the "which of the three courses" question:
1) Marquess
2) Duchess
3) Dukes
I have played all three twice, and the Marquess three times. I really hated the Dukes first time out, liked it better the second, but it would still be 3rd on my list. I love the Marquess, and could quite happily play that week in, week out. The Duchess, while rather narrow, has some super golf holes.

I still can't make it this year, but hope you all have a great time and that Sept or Oct is great weather for you!


----------



## LIG (Mar 27, 2013)

LIG said:



			I'm in for a second attempt but can anyone give guidance on which courses are the best combination. Who said the Duchess was tight? 

Oh nevermind... in order of preference -  25th, 2nd, 27th, 4th.:thup:
		
Click to expand...




Bratty said:



			To answer the "which of the three courses" question:
1) Marquess
2) Duchess
3) Dukes
I have played all three twice, and the Marquess three times. I really hated the Dukes first time out, liked it better the second, but it would still be 3rd on my list. I love the Marquess, and could quite happily play that week in, week out. The Duchess, while rather narrow, has some super golf holes.

I still can't make it this year, but hope you all have a great time and that Sept or Oct is great weather for you!
		
Click to expand...

Sooo, its now    2nd, 4th, 25th, 27th! 
Thanks Simon! :cheers:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

Bratty said:



			To answer the "which of the three courses" question:
1) Marquess
2) Duchess
3) Dukes
I have played all three twice, and the Marquess three times. I really hated the Dukes first time out, liked it better the second, but it would still be 3rd on my list. I love the Marquess, and could quite happily play that week in, week out. The Duchess, while rather narrow, has some super golf holes.

I still can't make it this year, but hope you all have a great time and that Sept or Oct is great weather for you!
		
Click to expand...

we were spoiled last year Simon but have to agree, the Marquess was a pleasure to play

my 9 points on the dukes sums up how crap I, er I mean, it is


----------



## Hooper (Mar 28, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			we were spoiled last year Simon but have to agree, the Marquess was a pleasure to play

my 9 points on the dukes sums up how crap I, er I mean, it is 

Click to expand...

9 points? Was that on the front or back? ;-)


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 28, 2013)

That was twice round....


----------



## One Planer (Apr 2, 2013)

Locked at request of OP.


----------

